
USB-C is still a mess - fanf2
https://www.androidauthority.com/state-of-usb-c-870996/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23435805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23435805).

------
737maxtw
Odd, I usually dont have too many cable issues with USBC. Perhaps I'm blessed
by always going with Startech or QVS for cables. Paying a little more has
always been worth it in less frustration.

------
agustif
And if your charger breaks. when you buy a replacement at 90euros the usb-c
cable doesn't come with it.

Mine is in a pretty poor shape after two chargers.

They cost 20eur separately

------
sebazzz
(2021)

